# Best place to empty groover in Flagstaff?



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good place, free or fee, to empty our groovers. Are there any scat machines? Thanks buzzbrothers and sisters!


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

shoenfeld13 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good place, free or fee, to empty our groovers. Are there any scat machines? Thanks buzzbrothers and sisters!


If you have the address of any of the folks at this site, on their lawn or in their car as appropriate: Confluence Partners, L.L.C. Partners Page | Grand Canyon Escalade

There may be a fee associated with it, but post the footage on youtube, and start a gofundme and I will chip in.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Your local RV waste disposal site, or perhaps call your local waste treatment plant, some of them will take the box and get it back to you smelling fresh. Scat machines kinda suck.


----------



## canoe it (Mar 8, 2006)

What QuietHunter said.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Wildcat Hill Wastewater Treatment Facility in Flagstaff, Arizona. One option beside Confluence Partners.....


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Try this link:
Sanidumps: RV Dump Stations / Sani Dump Stations in Arizona, United States of America


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Gremlin. With this amazing link I think we can close this thread. You da man!


----------



## amv48 (Mar 27, 2011)

River Cans Clean, Reed Allen, best deal in town.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I changed the number at the end of Gremlin's link and got the Colorado list:

RV Dump Stations / Sani Dump Stations (with GPS locations) for Colorado

Sanidumps: RV Dump Stations / Sani Dump Stations in Colorado, United States of America


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

shoenfeld13 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good place, free or fee, to empty our groovers.


In the nearest kayak? This IS the rafting forum, isn't it?


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

A second for Reed and River Cans Clean!


----------



## heavyswimmer (Dec 20, 2014)

Wait... y'all don't put single servings in rest area toilets with the soup ladle?


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Late entry for the win, John McCain's front yard?

Nonsense, I have not yet begun to defile myself


----------

